# akiraHz's Super Micro SOG containment unit



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

Sup every one, some what new to the forum but i do allot of reading, I will be taking refuge here @ marijuana passion now, I've been forum less since overgrow died. 

Anyway i just finished building this unit, the inspiration was from children of bodom's rubber maid grow. Only im using a single unit, and a much tougher maiden, and so far half the light. 

Supplies I already had include: one extension cord (6ft), (one 22gal super maiden) (few screws, wire strippers).

Supplies I bought: 1 pack of 3 CFL's (3x26 watts) (1750x3 lumen's) *from wal-mart*, One vanity fixture from lowes, 1 timer from lowes, 1 6ft ext cord from lowes, 2 10qt bags of Expert soil @ wal-mart, 1xReflective ER Blanket from wal-mart, 1x Kitty litter box from wal-mart, JB-weld from wal-mart. 

Okay first thing i did was wired up the fixture to a chopped and shortened 110v plug. (2 wires, not grounded). Then i chopped another cord for the timer connector, and used a soldering iron to make a small perfect hole for the electrical cord (see picture). I then took apart the fixture and stripped it down to the plate (this was easy, 1 screw), i then took 2 short screws and screwed them in from the outside, you can see one in the cord picture.. just above it, doing it from the outside assured no light leak.. although the problem was the fixture didnt hang very well on just the narrow end of the screw (the sharp end).. this is where the jb weld came in. I JB welded the screws to the fixtures mounts themselves, let it dry and it holds real good now, nice n strong, can flip it around.. etc. Also i haven't mounted the timer because id like it loose for ease of use, but im not sure yet, ill probably hook mount it later. 

For now i only have 3 lights but I will probably add another three 26 watters for a total of 156watts (over 10k lumens). I think this would be more ideal, but im probably only going with 4 plants anyway, 4-5. 

There are no ventilation fans in this setup, stealth is the key here, low profile, low key.. and its better then nothing. 

this certain rubber maid is thicker and tougher then normal ones, so light does not shine through it!.. although it might not be a problem if light did since they have krylon fusion paints now that work well on rubber maids i hear. the only light leak i currently have is a little around the hole where the cord is. 

I have some bag seeds that have been in my pc case (paper towel/zip lock bag method) for about 24 hrs now, but nothing yet.. hoping to get some germs so i can start up this project.. 

the total cost tally of this build (not including the things i already had) 

$45.67

took me about 20 minutes total is all to have it done.. i still haven't put in the reflective blanket yet cause im not too keen on how to attach it? 

any way questions, comments all welcomed  

and now pics!


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2007)

Plants _"require"_ fresh air(or co2 supplementation)


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Plants _"require"_ fresh air(or co2 supplementation)



The lid will be opened daily


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 17, 2007)

u have to have a little fan our somethin blowing on the plant  atleast a few hours a day to make the stem fat out ur plants will be week and just fall over ,,also i seen u got 1 big pot in that rubbermaid u can only plant 1 plant per pot and this is very important because if u have a male plant u will have to remove it and when u pull it out it will destory the female roots and if u just cut the mail down and leave the roots the roots will die up and u will give your female plant rootrot it does not seem like a big deal but it is so id get a copple single pots to avoid destroying ur plants good luck,,and besides that your set up looks great u just need to tweek it a little more ,,,happy growin


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> u have to have a little fan our somethin blowing on the plant  atleast a few hours a day to make the stem fat out ur plants will be week and just fall over ,,also i seen u got 1 big pot in that rubbermaid u can only plant 1 plant per pot and this is very important because if u have a male plant u will have to remove it and when u pull it out it will destory the female roots and if u just cut the mail down and leave the roots the roots will die up and u will give your female plant rootrot it does not seem like a big deal but it is so id get a copple single pots to avoid destroying ur plants good luck,,and besides that your set up looks great u just need to tweek it a little more ,,,happy growin



well i had read that 12/12 from day 1 will induce females 

i'll be manually airing them out.. i dont need fat stems, this is a SOG, they can fall over if they want they will be supported by a grid/canopy.


----------



## onelove420 (Nov 17, 2007)

you'll be fine ive never used a fan n the stems always turn out really thick


----------



## onelove420 (Nov 17, 2007)

n for co2 get carbonated water and spray the plants down when they sprout outa the dirt.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

onelove420 said:
			
		

> n for co2 get carbonated water and spray the plants down when they sprout outa the dirt.



AH! thanks for the hot tip ill definatly do that


----------



## Hick (Nov 18, 2007)

onelove420 said:
			
		

> you'll be fine ive never used a fan n the stems always turn out really thick



Many many "newbies" have problems with weak stems. A fan cures the problem. The thicker the stalk, the more nutrients it will transport, the more growth it will produce.


> SOG, they can fall over if they want they will be supported by a grid/canopy.


SOG does NOT us a "screen or grid"...SCROG, however does.


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 18, 2007)

So, what are your temps after a couple of hours with the lights on?  Seems to me it would get really hot in there without any ventilation.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 18, 2007)

that set up wont work to good man im not tryin to be negative but it will work fine mabey for a week our 2 then u will start havin problems u can fix that now but getting a copple pots so they got their own pots and hear is what i did i cut a hole in the top of my box just like urs and set a little fan on top of the hole u have to cut a little hole in the bottom side of the box to so the air can excape but i trashed that hole idea because i want a little more bud than a box that size can produce lol but it worked good for the seedlings till about 2 weeks but good luck its just what i think good luck in,any way u go


----------



## akirahz (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how hot it gets in there just yet, i havent taken her on a test run yet. I'm ordering some seeds tomarrow, some speed queen from sboutique. Okay well since im getting alot of negative feed back about ventilation n my single soil container, perhaps i will see if i can find some small individual ones.

I have alot of PC fans laying around, the only problem is they make noise. I can't have noise. So what do i do?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

You will still have noise, even a small computer fan will produce noise. There's not much you can do about the noise that I know of, I have the same problem too man!
But my setup is way bigger then your's so I have more options.
Also if you wont to install a computer fan you will need to find the right adapter that will fit it's needs or else you will burn it and battery's wont last long, I'm sure you know that tho!
Hope I helped!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Also if I was you I would think of a total new design that has more grow space so you can install all the growing needs so you can get bigger plants(BIGGER BUDS), It will be worth it in the long run!:bolt:
And if you know what you are doing, And know that its goin to work for sure then by all means go for it! 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 19, 2007)

ah i got some 12v adapters laying around here as well that should work, i have 2 computers in the grow area that make alot of fan noise so maybe it will just blend in, i'd like that but i guess if it is very noticeable it wont matter much. If you guys say its worth it i'll at least install some fans and individual containers, as for grow setup design id really like to test this out first but yeah, a migration will probably occur in the future : ) thanks so far for the feed back gentlemen


----------



## akirahz (Nov 19, 2007)

Okay how about this one for an intake! HAHA! :lama:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Yea that will give it some air flow!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 19, 2007)

lmfao what is that?? a 2 cfm fan lol? well, that setup will work, plant about 6 seeds moderatly seperated, and flower from seed, or grow a mother and sog. however, telling someone that there setup wont work is not right, you can make anything work, i believe it is bbp who's growing in a pc, come on guys, get with the program.

Dc


----------



## akirahz (Nov 23, 2007)

okay gents i added some fans, hopefully it will keep the temps down, if not ill have to redesign.. im pretty sure it will though, i got a buddy whos runnin dual 80mm fans and 2 fixtures with 6 lights and he is up in the 90-91 range, i have half as many lights so i should be fine. (plus mine arent 42 watters like his.)


SpeedQueen from seedb is on the way!! (i also am not using that kitty litter tray, but have not picked up the new containers yet)


the orange stuff you see in the pics like in the intake hole pic, and exhaust pic by the wiring is high temp RTV i used to seal up some stuff


----------



## akirahz (Nov 23, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> lmfao what is that?? a 2 cfm fan lol? well, that setup will work, plant about 6 seeds moderatly seperated, and flower from seed, or grow a mother and sog. however, telling someone that there setup wont work is not right, you can make anything work, i believe it is bbp who's growing in a pc, come on guys, get with the program.
> 
> Dc



Haha, well its rated at 5-11cfm so it should move a "little" air, but its a small unit so, and it doesnt feel like it puts out too much after being on for 18 hrs. But man it got a little more humid, i could feel it.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 24, 2007)

more pics, had to make the intake hole a bit bigger, also added some foil tape to the bottom inside of the lid, and made the exhaust hole bigger for the fan and used tape to make a better seal. Temps while its been operating for about 3 hrs hover between 87F & 88F. Also zip tied and taped up every thing so its a little more orderly. Well what do you guys think? Think i can pull off a micro grow with LST'in? how does one go about finding out how many square feet im working with, and can anyone suggest to me if those temps are okay, and how many plants i should try to stuff in there. Also does anyone know if i would benefit by swapping out my soft white 26 watt bulbs (2700k) with some daylight 6500k bulbs? or should i have a mix of both? i can get a 23 watt 6500k and a 23 watt 3500k and also use a 26 watt 2700k .. now i would sacrifice some wattage by changing the spectrum up but is it worth it? I noticed the 6500K's are nice and blue, while the 3500k's are more white, and the 2700k's are kinda orangish


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

1 plant wouldnt even fit in there let alone 4-5.Even if you LST.By doin 12/12 from seeds its gona stretch your plant ALOT,and evetually the plant will be to big,andf compact to fit in there.I wouldnt count on the "12/12 from seed,will induce females" theory either.

JMO.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 24, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> 1 plant wouldnt even fit in there let alone 4-5.Even if you LST.By doin 12/12 from seeds its gona stretch your plant ALOT,and evetually the plant will be to big,andf compact to fit in there.I wouldnt count on the "12/12 from seed,will induce females" theory either.
> 
> JMO.



Well this is a micro grow, im not going with full sized pots or full sized plants in there or anything, plus the strain is 80% indica.. ive seen many grows done with less space. Have you seen a 16oz cup grow? i may just use 32oz cups, maybe 5-6 or so, about 5-6 inches away from the lights. Some plants when 12/12'd will grow large, but the containment unit can have alot of impact on this.. smaller container.. smaller plant. But who knows maybe im wrong and it wont work at all, and were talkin total failure.. if not i just try try again i guess


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Totally your call,good luck anyway.

With the spectrums.Daylight cfls are used for vegging,and the orangish ones are used for flower.So it would be better to use daylights at this stage.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like you got everything planned out!
When are you going to get started?
GOOD LUCK:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 24, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Looks like you got everything planned out!
> When are you going to get started?
> GOOD LUCK:aok:
> Dro:cool2:



Ah soon as the seeds arrive, ordered em last wed. so hopefully next week some time :banana:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck buddy ill be keepin a eye on this micro i never did one im curious as to how its done and what the plants will look like in the micro box ,,and i also seen them 16oz cup grows and a copple of them plants were pretty good lookin still they were a little tall for ur grow space so like u said i guess ur gonna Lst  ,,i do have  1 question tho why not go with just a little bigger box they sell plastic ones very simler to that 1 u got just a little biger and they are very cheap i think in the long run ull like it more with just a little biger box ,,but no matter what im glad ur doin this 1 id like 2 watch hope u all the best bud


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

Well bro, good start. I have a 45 gal. tote that i start seedlings in and i am just using the walmart 2ft grow light tubes and am gonna add some cfl's in there later. I also had to dosome ventilation with only the 2 20w floros. I used an old DELL fan and just hooked it to the side, i also just cut a hole in the bottom on the other side of the tote andthe temps dropped quick. I think you should be fine now with what you have. I also have been lsting the sprouts because my flowering plant  isnt quite finished yet and i had ta keep em down a little. Anyway good luck, I am sure it will all work out.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

Ah thanks fellas, i finally picked out some grow containers, some square ones to save on space, hopefully it helps a little with my height issue.

they are 25oz's


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i do have  1 question tho why not go with just a little bigger box they sell plastic ones very simler to that 1 u got just a little biger and they are very cheap i think in the long run ull like it more with just a little biger box



I'm kinda stubborn about it right now is all, I'll probably end up buying one thats pretty big, but im workin with low space, see the tub sits in my closet real natural like, looks very much like its suppose to, no bright lights leakin out when its dark either, i dont think i could stuff a bigger tub in there, itd be too long for my little closet, plus i got other stuff in there besides the tub.

 i wish i could change the title of my post since im not even doing a sog now, and its hardly super haha.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 26, 2007)

Try goin back to your first post,on this thread and try edit it.Put in your new title in the title bar and save..


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Try goin back to your first post,on this thread and try edit it.Put in your new title in the title bar and save..



I tried that but it changed the sub title of the first post is all, less it takes some time to change the main one as well


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

good luck with the grow buddy, you may have to pinch and then pinch the branches too lol, this should be interestin, iam tuned, you got this!!!
keep it sticky!!! think about this, dude's growin like 4 plants in a pc case!!! go aki.

Dc


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice little set up there.  Are you doing SCROG with this?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

For second there I did'nt know what the pic was intell I read your post, You got it really commoflauged.
Good Luck!Hope you start soon it will be very interesting:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

audix2359 said:
			
		

> Nice little set up there.  Are you doing SCROG with this?



nah im actually not doing sog or scrog, id change the title and delete "super & sog & containment unit" but it wont let me fer some reason. 

Just a micro grow, wont even know if ill get the chance to LST or not, depends on how long i veg, which probably will only be a few days, not sure on that one.. what do you guys think? flower straight from sproutling, or vegg em for like 3-5 days then flower? would it make much height difference?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 29, 2007)

who knows, i vegged for 2 weeks, now im flowering


----------



## jash (Nov 29, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> i wish i could change the title of my post since im not even doing a sog now, and its hardly super haha.


 PM a mod and ask to change the title for you your setup looks good,good luck with the ladies


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 29, 2007)

thats a nice grow box you have going on there cant wait to see some plants going lol :aok:  i bet there is going to be some really nice plants.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 29, 2007)

What are the overall dimensions of the box? I have an 18gal tote here I am thinking of using for a micro, but mine is about 1.5ft x 2ft = 15000 lumens! That's a lot of lights! for such a small grow area 

I was just curious to your dimensions because it seems like three might not be enough... or even 6?

if I used 23w @ 1600lumens each, that's almost 10 cfl bulbs to grow micro in the tub!


----------



## akirahz (Nov 30, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> What are the overall dimensions of the box? I have an 18gal tote here I am thinking of using for a micro, but mine is about 1.5ft x 2ft = 15000 lumen's! That's a lot of lights! for such a small grow area
> 
> I was just curious to your dimensions because it seems like three might not be enough... or even 6?
> 
> if I used 23w @ 1600lumens each, that's almost 10 cfl bulbs to grow micro in the tub!



it is about 24 inches long, stands 17 inches high or *deep*, and 16 inches wide, im going to be adding a 42 watt 2700k to the middle socket and keep 26 watters in the rest

so thats 26x2 + 42  

each 26 watter has 1750 lumen's
and the 42 watter is rated at 2700 lumen's

overall, 6,200 lumen's @ 94 watts

I could put 42 watters in all 3 of em 

126 watts @ 8,100 lumens

im not sure how many square feet im working with exactly though., if i multiply the length plus the width i get 384 so.. 3.84 square feet?

and whats the rule? 5k lumens per square foot? - well i'll just have to stretch the rules a bit and try it this way, ive done it with less before. I'll also be using books to make sure my sproutlings are within inches of the CFL's


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 30, 2007)

2ft * 1.3ft = 2.6sq. ft

2.6 * 5000 = 13000 lumens needed

That's the same problem Im having. I have an 18gal rubbermaid, it's 1.5ft x 2ft that would be like at least 6-10 cfls in this little rubbermaid! LOL


----------



## akirahz (Nov 30, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> 2ft * 1.3ft = 2.6sq. ft
> 
> 2.6 * 5000 = 13000 lumens needed
> 
> That's the same problem Im having. I have an 18gal rubbermaid, it's 1.5ft x 2ft that would be like at least 6-10 cfls in this little rubbermaid! LOL



Well just go by the 3,000 lumen per sq ft rule then!  - get yerself a 4 socket fixture: -- says its 24 inches long.. well disassemble it and itll be 23 and a ½ inches, if that dont work get two 3 socket fixtures only 18 inches long each.

(4 socket) http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=77226-1811-VB1-4MR&lpage=none

(3 socket) http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=122251-1811-VB1-3WW&lpage=none

, and purchase 4 or 6 of these bad boys here: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5684723

info on bulbs: http://genet.gelighting.com/LightPr...lf-Ballasted_Spiral®_T4&ModelSelectionFilter=



and youll have 10,800 lums with 4! and 16,200 lums with 6! since you got 3 sq feet, 3x3000 = 9000 lums is all thats needed :hubba:

Personally id go with 4 because of heat issues but thats just me, im pretty sure 2-3 80mm fans would be required for 6 42 watters in such a small area.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 30, 2007)

hey man im sorry for being negitive in the begining of ur thread i was defnatly not trying to be i seen dankcloset thought i was saying ur setup wont work,,,im sorry.  i was just thinkin it would be easyer in the long run to get one of the bigger rubermainds they are still kind of small but like 2 of the one u got now.but like he said people can make an7y thing work plus i guess that is what its all about,for one to try so outhers no,,thank u and hope u have contunied good luck bro ,,happy growin


                                    tomtom


----------



## akirahz (Nov 30, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> hey man im sorry for being negitive in the begining of ur thread i was defnatly not trying to be i seen dankcloset thought i was saying ur setup wont work,,,im sorry.  i was just thinkin it would be easyer in the long run to get one of the bigger rubermainds they are still kind of small but like 2 of the one u got now.but like he said people can make an7y thing work plus i guess that is what its all about,for one to try so outhers no,,thank u and hope u have contunied good luck bro ,,happy growin
> 
> 
> tomtom



Well i never took offense to nothin bro, your logic makes perfect sense to me, a bigger rubbermaid would be more beneficial in every way pretty much, cept fer ma closet space haha. I actually wish i had gone bigger now after seeing all these huge plants with phat buds. But as a buddy once told me, quality before quantity (when comparing buying schwaggs and kind).. so i may not be able to get much of a yeild but im gonna try me best to make the quality with what i have the best i can.. most of the guys/gals on here seem to take the hobby pretty seriously, i felt like i might be violating some of the "offical" grow rules but you all seem passive enough, i figured you'd come around


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

man i cant wait tell you get some plants growing in there know lol


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 30, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Well just go by the 3,000 lumen per sq ft rule then!  - get yerself a 4 socket fixture: -- says its 24 inches long.. well disassemble it and itll be 23 and a ½ inches, if that dont work get two 3 socket fixtures only 18 inches long each.
> 
> (4 socket) http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=77226-1811-VB1-4MR&lpage=none
> 
> ...




Yes, I am using CFL's and fixtures from homedepot in my large scale setup:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20024

I am going to build a 2wx2lx3h micro box and use only compacts for it. gonna be awesome! it will also serve as a herb drier


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 1, 2007)

what strain are you growing??


----------



## akirahz (Dec 2, 2007)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> what strain are you growing??



Going to be going with mandala speed queen at first, plus probably some durban poison x skunk 

then after thats done *planning ahead* would like to grow some blue berry next : )


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 2, 2007)

that well be so cool :lama:


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 2, 2007)

hey i love your new pic akirahz best bud that is cool lol


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 17, 2007)

Akirahz what's goin on bro, Did your seeds get there yet!
I really wont this grow to take off.
HURRY UP!!!LMAO
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 19, 2007)

Well the mandala speed queens came in today! 10 pack, with 5 freebie beans of Haze x Skunk #1, i gave 3 of those to a friend of mine .

They took 19 buisness days to arrive from seedboutique! I got 5 beans germinating in a worldwar 1 era stainless steel cup with a nicely sealed coffee lid on top, inside my computer case in a little distilled water, sitting atop one of my hard drives.

Picked up a new samsung s730 7.2 megapixel camera as well for some good photos 

I also painted the inside of my grow box white! its almost time guys! to let the growing begin !!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 19, 2007)

Good to hear!

I wouldnt count on the freebies stricking,there mostly old seeds.

Time to grow!


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 19, 2007)

yayaya i cant wait to see those plants grow lol


----------



## akirahz (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, im real anxious now, like full of energy or something haha, im probably going to replace that little exhaust fan with a 80mm one i got here, maybe tomarrow.. its just a pain cutting into that plastic, its real tough stuff, i need a dremel tool or something, burning through it with a soldering iron very carefully works but it stinks real bad haha


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 19, 2007)

lol lol


----------



## akirahz (Dec 22, 2007)

Well the seeds have been in the dirt now for 116 hours, i decided to partially try and uncover one too see what it was up too, and behold! i bare witness to a very long tap root that had dug its way into the soil so deep i could not even budge the seedling when i pressed on it gently, it was nice and rooted, it looked like the seed head was on the verge of tilting itself upwards, and heading for the top with the shell still on it. So i'm hoping real soon here I'll get some sprouts and snap some pics asap


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 22, 2007)

yayaya how exciting cant wait to see them


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 22, 2007)

Good to hear


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 23, 2007)

kewl... im still tuned


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

i got 1 sprout!!!! 

hmm still has the shell on its head?? what to do what to do..


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

should i leave it on there then? let nature take its course?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome!

Yeah just leave it on,it'll pop off when its ready 

Hope its a fem!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Yo thanx wise
2 sprouts now, both still got shells on there heads though haha - but ill let them take care of there own shells


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Good to hear dude


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey man what's up, Looking good so far:aok: Are you sprouting them in individual pots?
Anyway GOOD LUCK!Hoping for fems too
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Yo dro whats shakin man - how many you got growing right now?? Is it blue widow like the last one? Man that was a fluke or something.. Those plants looked nice n healthy in the pics, im sorry they died  

to answer yer Q's yeah they are in individual 25oz square containers, i checked on em today and i got 4 sprouts, since the 5th and last one didnt show up, i dug it up, and it was dead.. she cracked open but never spun out a tap root.. so i had about a 90% success rate out of 5 seeds, not too shabby


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

Whats up akirahz, I got three growing right now and there about 6 days old and Ill be posting this grow in the same grow journal as my last one was in!!
Ill also get pics of them at one week old!
Anyway akirahz you shouldnt of dug it up man lol, some seeds take longer then others. I remember my first grow I did the same thing and I mixed up the soil so bad trying to look for it that I never found it lol. O well you still have 4 future mother plants(fingers crossed).
Anyway man GOOD LUCK!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Whats up akirahz, I got three growing right now and there about 6 days old and Ill be posting this grow in the same grow journal as my last one was in!!
> Ill also get pics of them at one week old!
> Anyway akirahz you shouldnt of dug it up man lol, some seeds take longer then others. I remember my first grow I did the same thing and I mixed up the soil so bad trying to look for it that I never found it lol. O well you still have 4 future mother plants(fingers crossed).
> Anyway man GOOD LUCK!!!
> Dro:cool2:



Ah really man? i found the seed but she had no tap root at all, was dried and crispy.. it probably wouldnt of killed me to of waited for it longer and continued watering it  darn.. ill be more paitent next time.

Im guessing those 3 new ones that are 6 days are blue widow??


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Picture time!

well i broke one of my CFL's a few days ago on accident, shattered it, so im running two 26 watters right now till i can pickup a 42 watter for the replacement

but other then that, 4 sproutlings, shells are all off now, leafs are starting to split open and take the light

i put a metal basket in there to move them closer to the bulbs


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 23, 2007)

this is very cool!  I'm going to be watching very closely.  You're an inspiration! Good luck!!!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey akirahz looking good, looks like you gunna pull this one off man GJ:aok:
Didnt you germinate them in the paper towel method if so didnt they have tap roots when you planted them?
Yea the three sprouts that I have growing are Blue Widow.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah well what i did was, is i took a solid stainless steel cup, put about 2 ounces of distilled warm water in, tossed in 5 seeds, then put this nice lid over it and stuck it on my hard drive in my computer case, they all cracked while some cracked and put out tiny little white tips, some didnt.. 3-2 ratio i think.. anyway 15hrs for em to crack in the cup, then i planted em, and then i waited about 4 days or a little longer before they sprouted, let me check the log here

5xSQ's cracked & placed @ 10am Wed, Dec 19th 

Friday, Dec 21st, 51 hours from placement, still nothing.

Saturday, december 22nd, 2 sproutlings 

Sunday, Dec 23rd, 4 sproutlings, 1 dead.

Thanks all for the kind comments


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

O ok that's kool never tried that method, Ive only seen that method when my grandma plants beans in the gardenlol.
Is this your fisrt MJ grow ever!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

No I've grown before, never had a real good area though, or any good genetics


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

Yea kinda like me, Ive never grown start to finish they either die or get stolen! But last year I found 20 plants growing so I took themAnd out of 20 plants only one survived(karma lol)and yeilded a QP of that plant, bunk weed thou. So basically this is my fisrt real attempt to grow(second if you wanna count the dies ones).
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> But last year I found 20 plants growing so I took them
> Dro:cool2:


 
Dr.Dro bad boy!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

HAHA wise man coundnt help myself.......So what's up with that plot anything new?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

ah heres a nice thirst quencher macro shot @ 2 days old now, going to veg for 7 days on 18/6 then after that its time fer 12/12 :hubba:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Cute lil sprout there dude


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

Man im going picture crazy these past few days, not really much ta shoot but I'll try to make em a little more interesting ---

heres a neat compilation


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 24, 2007)

wow!!!! so amazing!


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 25, 2007)

there so cute lol i cant wait to see them get even bigger now lol


----------



## akirahz (Dec 25, 2007)

more pics!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Not much stretch,lets keep it that way 

Hey Akirahz,let the soil get real dry before watering next.This will increase root growth,and provide a much larger root system 

MrWM.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 25, 2007)

there sure are getting big fast lol


----------



## akirahz (Dec 26, 2007)

well they are just now turning 4 days old, more pics! (i may just take a picture every day of them in similar shots/angles so the growth can be logged and seen .. maybe its too often though -- ah well i might not take pics again till day 6 or 7 we'll see

 

going to try a larger higher quality png format this time 

I stuck a 13 watter on the far end there to try and make use of the empty socket till i can pickup a replacement bulb in a few days, or today perhaps, not sure yet

i got a question though, is it normal for the leafs to be pointing upwards on some of them, I noticed they are not so floppy but angled more upwards towards the bulbs, does this mean they need water?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking good Ak 

Nah,naturally plants will just angle them selves towards the strongest light present to them.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Akirahz evreything looks great man!
Keep up the great work
You should transplant them in seprate pots and get that over with.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 26, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey Akirahz evreything looks great man!
> Keep up the great work
> You should transplant them in separate pots and get that over with.
> Dro:cool2:



Not sure what you're talking about, all 4 are each in their own individual containers as the pictures illustrate? I don't think i could fit real pots inside the cab, or containers that are much larger, but since ill be flowering soon i don't plan on them getting very big


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 27, 2007)

man there getting big and fast. there looking good


----------



## akirahz (Dec 28, 2007)

We'll the sprouts are six days old now and i've finally added the 42 watter to the middle, this particular one puts out 2,700 lumens, fer a total of 6,100 lumens.. not great but not as bad as it was at least.

This is there last day on 18 hours, most of em are either 3 inches or almost 3 inches in height. On day 7 they will have 12/12 (dont want em to get too big ya know) :holysheep:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 28, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Not sure what you're talking about, all 4 are each in their own individual containers as the pictures illustrate? I don't think i could fit real pots inside the cab, or containers that are much larger, but since ill be flowering soon i don't plan on them getting very big


 
LOL sorry man it looked like the two in the back were planted in the front pot 

Hey you got some nice little looking ladies(Hopefully):aok:
Ill be :watchplant: Good LUCK!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good make them all females.PS


----------



## akirahz (Dec 30, 2007)

Well its been about 3 days since i updated so figured i best not fall too far behind.

Okay allot of updates, I've taken out the metal cage i had them sitting on and have them all sitting at the bottom. 

I've taken out two of my 26 watters and stuck in two 29 watters @ 2150 lumen's each. 

So now im running 100 watts worth of light and 7,000 lumen's :hubba: much better i thought to myself, until my temperature went on a rocket trip to over 95F!! 

I had to cut a much larger hole and switch out my little exhaust fan for a 80mm Intake fan, then i switched my red 5 inch fan the other way for exhaust. Now my temps are stable at a good 81-83F after 4 hours with the lid on. I also cut the red fans hole much larger for better air flow. 

Its so bright in the cab now it hurts my eyes at first upon opening the lid  Oh! and i also figured out that 10% less of my overall square feet (2.6) is 2.3, so i figure i got about 3,500 lumens per square foot, not too shabby, i may end up taking out the 29 watters and sticking in 40 watters, so id then have 8,000 lumens, and 120 watts

And now pics 

P.S. The duct tape on the fan is temporary until i get some nice long screws


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

Everythings looking good so far man!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 31, 2007)

Not much to show for this update, just new pics, did some re-arranging and thats about it, i plan on picking up 2 more 40 watt bulbs and take out the 29 watters, but i probably wont use them until i get a positive I.D. on the sex of each plant, if i get some females then I'll add the extra wattage, cause its going to raise temps and i hear a lower temp can make more females?? i had the window open today in the grow room and it stayed a brisk 73f in the cab, brr it felt cold though in the room, like in the 60s.  Speed Queens 4 Eva! :aok:


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 31, 2007)

I didn't realize you could flower after a week...COOL. I love watching this journal. Good luck!!! Happy New Year!


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice and healthy!


----------



## Fretless (Jan 1, 2008)

Grow Forrest, Grow!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey AK your plants are looking good man:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 4, 2008)

We'll the 2nd set of leafs on my biggest queen are forking out into a very familiar pattern . Other then that nothing new to report, 4th day of no water, lettin those roots work for it!


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice stuff Akirahz 

Stretch is minimal,nice!

Keep it up bro


----------



## akirahz (Jan 4, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Nice stuff Akirahz
> 
> Stretch is minimal,nice!
> 
> Keep it up bro



ah danke  i put a single VHS tape under each one, well 1 for the two in the middle, that put em a little closer to the lights, yet the metal cage i had them on was getting too close, this seems to be a good combo so far, temps are nice n low the past few days, hopefully within a month i'll see some sex :holysheep:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey AK looking good man
Have you thought about digging the sprouts out and planting them even deeper so there be alot less stem....Just an idea?
There looking very healthy tho man:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey AK looking good man
> Have you thought about digging the sprouts out and planting them even deeper so there be alot less stem....Just an idea?
> There looking very healthy tho man:aok:
> Dro:cool2:



No i had not thought of that at all, didnt think it was a big deal? Is this something i should be doing? wont pulling them up right now stress em a bit? i dont know man, i think i'll leave them as-is for now and see what happens, but im sure it would be no different then transplanting pretty much


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

No I just figured it will help you because you have limited height space.
There's really no need for such a big stem....Do you know what I mean?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 6, 2008)

did a little re-arranging, just some pics, played around a bit with my close ups and got a pretty killer shot


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 6, 2008)

Sprouts are lookin great man 

When do you plan on feeding? the pic on the right looks like that sprout could do with a small feed.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 6, 2008)

by feeding do you mean watering or giving nutes?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 6, 2008)

Giving nutes.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 6, 2008)

how can you tell it needs it? i have some i can feed them but don't know how to tell when the time is right they are only 16 days old today, 9th day of flowering


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 7, 2008)

so when ya find out the sex will you put them back on veg or? what bank did ya ge the seeds from out of 10 speedqueens i go all males an i think woodrose did with her speedqueens aswell ,so man i sooooo wish ya luck wid females bud


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 7, 2008)

wow there growing really fast and nice there


----------



## akirahz (Jan 7, 2008)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> so when ya find out the sex will you put them back on veg or? what bank did ya ge the seeds from out of 10 speedqueens i go all males an i think woodrose did with her speedqueens aswell ,so man i sooooo wish ya luck wid females bud



im just going to finish flowering once they show sex, that is unless they are all male, i heard woodroses first 5 were male but i thought she was still vegging the other 5.. i bought them from seedboutique, mandala is the brand. 

In time i'll probably build a seperate vegging cab to keep mother and clones, then do some killer micro sog growing .. i hope i get at least 1 female, thatd be nice. Also have decided to upgrade the 29 watters to 40 watters and then build my own 70 watt HPS and add it too the arsenal, then i got a 60mm fan im going to add as a 2nd intake to cope with the extra heat


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 7, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> how can you tell it needs it? i have some i can feed them but don't know how to tell when the time is right they are only 16 days old today, 9th day of flowering


When the cotyledons(oval shaped leaves) curl up,and die off,thats a good sign to start feeding.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 7, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> When the cotyledons(oval shaped leaves) curl up,and die off,thats a good sign to start feeding.



http://www.expertgardener.org/ProductCategories/Potting+Soils/PerfectMixAllPurposePottingSoil/

thats a link to the soil im using, says it can feed for 9 months, should i ignore that and feed them anyway?

http://www.expertgardener.org/Produ...lePlantFoods/BloomBurstWaterSolublePlantFood/

that is my plant food i have there, the numbers are 10-52-10


----------



## akirahz (Jan 7, 2008)

Just some more growth pics, watered them finally after 6 days of no rain   i just hope i get females, i think stoned jinxed me  so heh, do they look like females? c'mon... tell me they look like females  ;(


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 9, 2008)

wow there getting big and looking good


----------



## akirahz (Jan 9, 2008)

Only update so far is that i added a 24 inch long linear tube floro light, 20 watts, 3100k spectrum, puts out a sort of purplish pinkish light, rated at 750 lumens.. figured why not, it fit just perfectly snugg against the inner walls, no need to even mount it, also took a pic of the damage done by one of my lights that lets just say.. got a bit too close for too long, damage wasnt that sevear, i caught it pretty quick n made sure it wouldnt happen again.

they're gettin bigger! 

I dont know why the one in the middle is such a runt.. it is the youngest but still it should of at least forked some leafs by now.. i got it sitting directly under the light now, but it is also the most stretched as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Just some more growth pics, watered them finally after 6 days of no rain  i just hope i get females, i think stoned jinxed me  so heh, do they look like females? c'mon... tell me they look like females  ;(


 
hey akirahz...they look like females 2me....:banana: Good luck


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 9, 2008)

hey man the plants our lookin great bro i hope u have contiuned good luck ,,i wanted to throw this out their for u i seen u got ur lights at either home depo our lowes i cant rember but i thought ifd let u no that they also got hps at home depo and lowes they got ones as lo as 70 watts the 70 watt one would fit great in your set up and them babys will get a lot more buds on them with a hps ,,the price is pretty lo for these hps to ,,so if ur interested in finding out exactly what im talkin about let me no bud cause i got one and ill show u a pick so u no witch one to pick up ,,but any ways like i said they are lookin good 








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Akirahz,
Very nice looking grow man!
You have inspired me to do a micro. I'll start planning it and steal (i mean implement, lol) some of your ideas/setup if you don't mind...

Btw, how loud do the fans get? What is the temp in the box? Do you mind taking some pictures of your intake/exhaust?

Good Luck, i will be following your thread... may the weed gods be with you...

cuzigothigh


----------



## akirahz (Jan 11, 2008)

i can take some pics of the intake/exhaust later today in about 10 hours when the sum comes up, i don't mind - you could probably do a better job then me, im not that good with my hands, my friend has two similar to mine, a 22gal, and a 35 gal, only his lights are mounted to the top of the lids on both units. His 22 gal he uses for vegging, with 3 26 watt 6500k's , i think hes got 5 in there right now, and exhaust fan, and a passive intake. His flowering box is the 35gal, with 6 40 watt bulbs, two 120mm fans, and two 80mm fans for cooling. Plus his is all light trapped and what not, and hes even got the carbon scrubbers which i don't have. Nor do i have a dual tub setup for clones, ill probably do that later though. 

My temps hover between 81 and 83f depending on the ambient temp. The fans aren't that loud, currently running 1 80mm and 1 5 inch fan, i have no way of measuring the actual decibels. Currently running a theoretical 7,750 lumens @ 120 watts. 100 watts of 2700k and 20 watts of 3100k.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2008)

*Whats up mang. May i say your babies are coming right along and looking great. I'm sure your one baby will make a full recovery from the heat. As far as the runt goes could be just a bad seed but hey let that baby grow. GREEN MOJO for all the babies.  *


----------



## akirahz (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah dankes TBG, that mojo will come in handy, i'll put it ta good use


----------



## akirahz (Jan 11, 2008)

I got some pics of my buddy's tubs, just the veg one mostly, and the lid to the flower tub before he added the other three 40 watters, but thats all i got of the flower one.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep it up akirahz.  I hope they are all females.  They should give signs of sex within a week or two for ya.  We're all sitting on the edges of our seats. 

Good luck.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 12, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Keep it up akirahz.  I hope they are all females.  They should give signs of sex within a week or two for ya.  We're all sitting on the edges of our seats.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks pot belly : ) i hope your right about the fems and the showing of sex  

more pics, not much change did a bit of rearranging and put the runt up real close between two of the bulbs, trying to get it bigger. 

I took a picture where you can clearly see the 80mm intake fan in the upper left, and the red exhaust fan cramed down in the corner hole in the lower right, they are 21 days old, 14 days flowering in these pics


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 12, 2008)

wow there looking really good i am glad i get to watch them grow in person with you lol :heart:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 14, 2008)

well here are some update pics, ive also decided to order the parts and build my own 100 watt hps light (rated at 9,500 lumens). and im going to take out the CFL's more then likly. Ill be ordering the parts on the 16th of this month from 1000bulbs.com, so should have pleanty of time to get HID lighting on any future developing bud sites :hubba: 

the price is definatly worth it, only $35 for HID light and 9,500 lumens, plus less wattage so less heat probably then my CFL's .. which means cooler temps.. its a win win situation .. i can hardly wait.. only problem i think im going to have is mounting the socket and finding a box for the ballast n what not


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 14, 2008)

*Everything is looking great. :aok:  They are gonna be very happy when you get that new light. :hubba: *


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 14, 2008)

wow there looking mighty fine there lol


----------



## akirahz (Jan 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great. :aok:  They are gonna be very happy when you get that new light. :hubba: *




Thanks TBG  i just put my other 5 speed queens in the germination cup, im going to stick them in 18 oz cups and add them too this grow and start them from seed now, that way when it comes time to harvest my first 4 (iffen i get any females at all) ill only have to wait a little over a month for the next batch


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 15, 2008)

The babies are lookin great man,or should i say 'young ladies'


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 15, 2008)

HI!

i am so glad i came across this grow.
im doing pretty much the same thing...
6 16 oz cups in a tub. unsure of the dimensions.
with 5 CFL 26 watts. 

ive got a grow journal with all the details if you would like to check it out.

ill def. be watching - LOVE these kinds of grows.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 15, 2008)

good grow man i cant wait to see what the yeild is off of a micro grow yours is the first one ive ever took a intrest in,,good luck and i noticed u said that they are almost a month old how have u kept them so small for a month of growth that is amazing mine are almost a foot tall in a month ,,but i dont do micro grows is their a trick u use to keep them from growing normaly??but any ways its lookin like a good micro grow keep up the great work bro


----------



## akirahz (Jan 15, 2008)

biggreenthings said:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> i am so glad i came across this grow.
> im doing pretty much the same thing...
> ...




OOOooo nice, wheres the link to that?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 15, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> good grow man i cant wait to see what the yeild is off of a micro grow yours is the first one ive ever took a intrest in,,good luck and i noticed u said that they are almost a month old how have u kept them so small for a month of growth that is amazing mine are almost a foot tall in a month ,,but i dont do micro grows is their a trick u use to keep them from growing normaly??but any ways its lookin like a good micro grow keep up the great work bro



Ah thanks man, well the trick to keepin them small is either no veg period, or a small veg period, and to keep the containers small, thats really all there is too it, strain can play a big role too, im not sure what strain you got tom but these speed queens are 80% indica, 20% sativa so they stay pretty short - i dont got much light either which might contribute to their current size, but i'll hopefully be either ordering a 100 watt hps or pickin up a 70 watt security light locally and gutting it


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey AK,

Dont forget,keepin the soil moist for minimal root growth


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 15, 2008)

AK....Looking very nice man.......Keep it up!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and tips ladies and gents  

well 4 of my 5 germed speed queens cracked today (after about 48 hrs) and i planted 4 of them in 18oz cups and stuck em in with the other 4 :hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 16, 2008)

looking really good real nice and green


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 16, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> OOOooo nice, wheres the link to that?


 


im not sure how to put the link on here. =[

ive got 2 now. that NEED pictures bad.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 16, 2008)

Well i can see pre flowers today, just small little dots really is all they are, some are pointier then others though, some look like little lumps, and some look like little pointy lumps.. anyway i cant tell the sex yet, maybe in a few more days or longer? The sex organs certainly are smaller then a plant thats been vegged for 4 weeks then flowered, they are difficult to see, but i got a magnifying glass.. typically after a flower has formed, how long till a white hair springs out of it if its female? 

They are 26 days old today, 19th day of flowering

Dang! i might not have enough cash this payday to buy a 70 watt hps i wanted, locally or via the net.. but im going to try selling my underwater camera to my uncle (he collects cameras) for a low price of $25 so i can order the parts up! .. it all depends on if he buys it tonight or not, ill prob head over to his house after he gets home and present it too em. If it sells, i get the light.. if not.. i don't for another 2 weeks. Wish me luck fellas, i really want that friggin light asap!


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 16, 2008)

It seems to be different when a plant is in 12/12 before it's ready to flower. I would say that they should poke some hairs in a day or two. But, depending on that plant... it might just be another set of branches lol. I don't know... I've only done that with one plant and I didn't see sex until it was about 6 inches tall... and it was a bushy one too. 

But the grow looks cool. Can't wait to see them get into action!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks laylow, im hoping to see some hairs in a few days -- id love that haha, but id like to get my hps light even more.. i didnt get over to my uncles house tonight, gota work go to work..  .. i hate working.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

Guess who just picked up a 70 watt HPS from menards for 37.99!! ME!! and i already removed the photo cell  

now i just gota mount it in my box, peice of effin cake, it should be done by tonight.. but i only got about 1 hr too mount it before its lights out for 12hrs


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well shes mounted boys, what ya think? 10,600 lumens : ) just about purrfect for 2.3 square feet

27 days old, 20th day of flower btw


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

There looking good AK
Just wondering how tall are the plants, And how tall is the box?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> There looking good AK
> Just wondering how tall are the plants, And how tall is the box?
> Dro:cool2:



the box is 17 inches tall, the plants are about 4 and a ½ inches, the stretched runt is almost 5

Man i just hope i get some females now and that the temp doesnt spiral out of control, i took out my middle 42 watter cause it no longer fits in the middle, but i could just move it too one of the outside sockets but i want to make sure the temps are going to be alright, i was previously running 120 watts, 7,750 lumens, now i've got 128 watts, and 10k+ lumens so im pretty sure the heat wont climb too much, but if it does ill just gutt it and mount the socket, keep the ignitor,capacitor and ballast on the outside of the tub, gonna have too increase the wire length though O_O


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2008)

*Everything is looking great akirahz. :aok: *


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great akirahz. :aok: *



Thanks TBG  do you think if i get some females that ill get nice buds with my lighting now or at least better then what i would of had? 

I decided that in about an hour or so im going to take the tub out of the closet again and do some more work on it, maybe vaccume out all the spilt soil i got in there, then i'm going to gutt the fixture and take it out, its kinda pissin me off, its kinda large, taking up alot of space, plus its weight is starting to bend the tub wall inwards so it must be done, plus ill gain more height this way, more space and more visibility, i dont know if ill put the gutts on the outside or keep them inside near the exhaust fan, i need some thicker wire in order to put it outside, plus i need some kinda little metal container ot keep em in. hmm what to do.. But i'm going to mount the H.I.D. socket to the mount that was for the whole light itself, thisll work good, i think ill velcrow it nice and snugg, then use small long strips of duct tape wrapped around just the socket part itself to help hold it down, and if i ever need to move it, i just take the tape off, and peel it off the velcrow.. i dont know yet, might go a different mounting route, id hate to have it fall and shatter, i want a nice secure mount.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well i remounted the hps, i stuck the ballast n what not inside of a little sponge bob lunch box hahah!! used a few roll arounds of duct tape on the socket that got taped to the orig mount for the light (only flipped)  

Much better now, more space too, a further distance from the tops of the plants as well, give em more room to go up : ) :hubba:

28 days old, 21 days flower, i think i got 1 confirmed female, its pre flowers have split open into two, with one tiny white hair in the middle of it, its real small though to take a pic right now, maybe in a few days itll increase in size and ill get a 100% confirmation


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

i just noticed this in my middle pic.. not sure though, what do u guys think?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 18, 2008)

lmao it's really hard to see anything...Just wait a few days man they'll start to show!
But anyway "shes" looking very nice man...Your doing a good job on your grow, Keep it up:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice AK.

Just some new growth there,you'll notice the hairs(or sacks) at the lower nodes.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

hey akiraHz's just been catching up on your grow journal , looking good im doing a micro grow my self just alil different set and up and style if you ever wanna check it out!  so you vegged for a week then started flower? cool hows that working out so far? everything looks good to me heres some green mojo for some females!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 19, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> hey akiraHz's just been catching up on your grow journal , looking good im doing a micro grow my self just alil different set and up and style if you ever wanna check it out!  so you vegged for a week then started flower? cool hows that working out so far? everything looks good to me heres some green mojo for some females!



I be stopping by your grow journal today and checkin it outs -- thanks for the kind words and mojo ganja 

btw, thanks to every one else who has given me tips and praises along the way, they be's almost 30 days old now and are doing excellent


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey what's up AK.....Any good signs on some fems yet?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 19, 2008)

not sure yet, the pre flowers are still pretty small but on one plant they are kinda split open at the tips like female calyx's do before spittin out some hairs. 

I got my temp meter back in there and it was 90f earlier, so i took out my two 29 watters and stuck my 42 watter in the middle, i lost about 1,600 lumens, so im down to 9,000 lumens even, not too bad, and less heat now, its a steady 86f, and its 75 degrees in the room, humidity is 24%


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I hope you get females AK...It will be a ***** if you don't.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 21, 2008)

Check out these shots of hairs -- i think? im going to post and ask about them in another thread/area


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2008)

this one is your GJ or grow journal  looks like ladies to me


----------



## akirahz (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes well i know i got at least 2 females by the long hairs they are protruding from the tops very vigilantly. The greatest grandest other one is the biggest, but i cant tell if its got white hairs.. i dont think it does anyway its the first  one (picture).. can u guys tell me what that one is? and heres some update pics where hairs can be seen baby YEA!!

the runt is too small yet as u can see, its closest to the wall on the left and closest to the camera.

They also got a dose of 10-52-10 expert bloom burst, at a bout 1/2 strength

so

pic 1: unknown sex.. is it female or male?
pic 2: my 2nd female: look at the middle, hairs.
pic 3: a shot of em all


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 21, 2008)

I just read everything and it looks great. Can not wait to see how this one turns out.  Best of luck.

Mr. Bubbles


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats on the fems again mate 

You start counting the flowering days by when they show the hairs,not from when you switch light cycles.

Just though i'd let ya know that


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 22, 2008)

so wait.....are you doing 12/12 from seed?
   Because they arent clones, because you were waiting to find fems,  so you have to be on 12/12 now right??
  sry i didnt feel like reading 8 pages to find the answer.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 22, 2008)

vegged for 7 days then put on 12/12

they are 31 days old today, 25th day of flower, (this is a very fast flowering strain, 55 days it says on the package, and on the site).. so i think i should have about 30 days left till harvest, or how ever long it takes the triches to get how i want them


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 22, 2008)

AK,read my post


----------



## akirahz (Jan 22, 2008)

so you mean its going to take 55 days starting from the time i saw hairs ?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 22, 2008)

remind me, what strain hav you got here?


----------



## benamucc (Jan 22, 2008)

congrats on the F's...these micro grows are so much fun to watch!  can't wait to see the buds!!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 22, 2008)

Speed Queen is the strain


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 22, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> so you mean its going to take 55 days starting from the time i saw hairs ?


Yes.But remember 55 days is just what the breeder says,i would start checking the trichomes a week or two before then.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 22, 2008)

Speed Queen ooh not heard of that..but then there's so many strains out there now hehe


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 22, 2008)

Ive heard Speed Queen gives a narcotic high.

Definatly on my 'To try" list.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 22, 2008)

Well i slayed the only male so far, that leaves 3 left, 2 females and 1 undetermined.. hopefully the runt sprouts hairs


----------



## akirahz (Jan 23, 2008)

Well heres some pics of the ladies, 26 days into flower, prob 40-45 more to go hopefully is all.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2008)

*The young ladies are looking great akirahz.:aok:  How come you only vegged them for 7 days if you don't mind me asking? *


----------



## akirahz (Jan 24, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The young ladies are looking great akirahz.:aok:  How come you only vegged them for 7 days if you don't mind me asking? *



Oh i was just worried about space and height n what not, know i didnt have a whole lot of it and wasnt sure just how big and how fast theyd grow. I'd be vegging longer on my next run -- id like to get a 2nd cab built strictly for vegging.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 26, 2008)

Lookin very good mate!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 27, 2008)

We'll i relocated the ballast outside of the tub, it didnt lower the temp that much, i also took out my 26 watt cfl, but i also put my 20 watt bar back in so it shines right on the stems and lower nodes (very nice). 

right now im @ about 7,000 lumens and coming along nicely, i also got 1 seedling now that has popped up out of one of de yellow cups

but now pictures are due.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 27, 2008)

Healthy looking girls AK


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

hey akirahz
nice grow, i love ur set up


----------



## akirahz (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah thanks wise n sara - i killed the last male yesterday as well, the runt had a nice stack of nards building n what i wish would of been the top cola, i noticed it hardly had any roots at all, i wonder what was wrong with it.. perhaps genetically handicapped or something of the like.. well so far i got 3 plants, 2 fems flowering and that 1 seedling, 3 more cups have seeds but not seeing anything yet and its been 10 days.. i have 2 more seeds (haze x skunk) but they we're freebies, so not too hopeful on those being liable since i gave my buddy 3 seeds out of the 5 and none of them grew.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 29, 2008)

wow the plants are looking really nice and big :heart::heart: cant wait to see them get bigger


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well time to fix my calculations here, since wise man said to count flowering once hairs are seen, this was january 17th.. so today it is almost the 29th, that puts them at 12 days flowering literally.. which seems more accurate, a plant that has truly been flowering for 4 weeks looks to have alot more bud developed in many examples ive looked at now.. so 12 days flowering.. 38-42 more to go probably before chopping em.. *How long should i let them dry before i jar them?? humidity in the room will be in the lower 20's with pleanty of ventilation and darkness*

My orig plan was to harvest on February 25th, now it has been bumped to march 8th or march 11th


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

to answer your question about why such minimal root growth... logically, it's cuz you didn't veg long enough and give the plant opportunity to produce a large root ball.

at any rate, nice buddage  ... I find myself just standing there staring at the grow whenever I walk by the room. I've loved growing plants ever since I was a kid... so this hobby is just a natural progression....


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

We'll if thats the case why did the other 3 plants i have grow as large as they did? where as one didnt, thats just genetics. And my question was how long do i hang buds to dry.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2008)

*Whats up mang. I see the young ladies are still looking great. We usually hang our buds for about 4 or 5 days or until they feel like a sponge then we put them into jars.  *


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 29, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> And my question was how long do i hang buds to dry.


That has alot to do with your drying conditions.

You can always dry them for a few days,then over that time take test buds and see how they burn for you.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

How much do you expect to yeild off of those plants, like each plant?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

not a clue closet grow


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright man, cause I am doing some very very similiar, so it just gives me another reason to watch   everything is looking great!

:watchplant:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you got a journal up closet? i wouldn't mind knowing the stats on your operation


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not yet man, will start the operation prolly around the same time youll be done with yours, ha.

I am starting it sometime in march...cars currently in the shop and dont want to take the bus or taxi with all that ****, haha.

I also dont have seeds yet, so I am trying to figure that out.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

ah roger that, what strain ya thinkin on goin with? i ordered mine from seedboutique *i probably mentioned that in my journal* .. took about 20+ days to get here, but it was right around the holidays.

I've heard peakseeds is fast as well http://www.peakseedsbc.com/ -- every thing is a F1 hybrid + all the same prices on every thing! 

http://worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com/   is another good one

if you dont live in the states, www.drchronic.com   is kool i hear as well, although my friend ordered from them right before xmas and never got his white widows. But thats neither here nor there i guess since it was a busy time for all mail.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I am planning on bagseeds...I would order, but I am in the states and kinda scared of getting introuble by ordering seeds...is it safe?

Do you take any precautions?

BTW, some good news, I will be starting ahead of time...probably mid february!!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

just some pics @ 12 days flowering (since i saw hairs), 32 days on 12/12  

Oh no its a furball invasion!! in the last pic!!! *screams and runs*


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 30, 2008)

Doin a fine job there AK


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Everything looks great akirahz. Better hope that cat of yours doesn't end up eating them ladies. Cats love eating fresh MJ.  *


----------



## Thorn (Jan 30, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> Alright man, cause I am doing some very very similiar, so it just gives me another reason to watch   everything is looking great!
> 
> :watchplant:



i'm also doin a very small grow.. gonna take new pics today as i noticed something that got me all excited (not hairs yet tho lol)

Looking tasty AK .. i love the colours in the stems and leaves. tis a great lookin indica!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 2, 2008)

4 dayz is all since last update, got some under canopy shots of some mini budski's  

but now presenting her majesties!!


----------



## sillysara (Feb 2, 2008)

looking nice A,keep up the good work


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> 4 dayz is all since last update, got some under canopy shots of some mini budski's
> 
> but now for presenting her majesties!!


 
Looking good man! havnt checked in here for awhile .  we might just harvest around the same time!    What strain are they again?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 2, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Looking good man! havnt checked in here for awhile .  we might just harvest around the same time!    What strain are they again?



Speed Queen is the strain

http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/speed_queen2.html


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 2, 2008)

there getting so big wow and there looking really nice. i bet you cant wait to be smoking that speed queen


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

She looks great man! My second lady is a mini plant just like yours are...i had nowhere to put it when it was a seedling so i threw it into 12/12 with my other big lady...I hope mine turn out to be as good as yours are


----------



## akirahz (Feb 4, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> She looks great man! My second lady is a mini plant just like yours are...i had nowhere to put it when it was a seedling so i threw it into 12/12 with my other big lady...I hope mine turn out to be as good as yours are



Many danke's midnight for the kind woids, i think your mini is already bigger and surpassed my girls, but thats just how it looks ta me in the pics


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

No problem  Ill post pics in an hour or so....I dunno whos is bigger hard to tell lol. Im thinking for my next grow about doing 6 mini's...thatd be fun haha. But keep it up bro!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

How big does that strain get?  very interesting a mini plant? havnt done my reasearch on this i guess


----------



## akirahz (Feb 4, 2008)

speed queen stays relatively short if you want it too, if you want a plant to get big, put it in a big medium, and veg it for a long time, if you want a smaller plant, stick it in a small medium, and veg it for a little while, then flower it


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's gotta be the smallest lil hairy thing I've ever seen?


----------



## mero (Feb 4, 2008)

ok, Ak i just read your whole gj. 11 PAGES!!! wow do my eyes hurt! and i just smoked my last cone 

girls are looking great. i was goin to do somthing similar to you ! but the greed of a bigger yeild took me to a bigger setup! which i will be doin in the next month or so!  moving house bigger room 

how tall are your girls now ? 

ill be watching this!

P.s! if u harvest anytime near march 12 send me a bday prezzie  haha jks!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 4, 2008)

mero said:
			
		

> ok, Ak i just read your whole gj. 11 PAGES!!! wow do my eyes hurt! and i just smoked my last cone
> 
> girls are looking great. i was goin to do somthing similar to you ! but the greed of a bigger yeild took me to a bigger setup! which i will be doin in the next month or so!  moving house bigger room
> 
> ...



wowzer what made ya wanna read the entire thing haha -- im currently working on building a DWC unit, going to see if i can get it constructed fully tonight and then on the 14th i'll prob order some hydro nutes and some hydroton -- possibly some netcups not sure yet


----------



## mero (Feb 4, 2008)

wow im also goin to be building a dwc/bubble.what lighting are you goin to use on your dwc ? im goin to be doin a recirculating dwc with a 400w hps.

for nutes im using canna. and canna flores currently on soil and its a hydro nute. but its working well . i can see mad results from just 2 dose's . will be updating tommorow have alook! 


 MeRo!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

things r look'n good, Ak... keep it up!

I'm think'n you should grow a little cat grass for the furball....


----------



## akirahz (Feb 5, 2008)

well here are some shots of my DWC unit i just constructed (a prototype, i might go with a design thats more wide then it is tall to give me more height) but im testing it out on 2 speed queen seedlings.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 5, 2008)

man that looks like a really nice set up you made there wow good job really nice.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> things r look'n good, Ak... keep it up!
> 
> I'm think'n you should grow a little cat grass for the furball....



Haha oh she's got a nice batch of cat nip outside i keep well fed during the spring and summer


----------



## sillysara (Feb 5, 2008)

hey a
i love ur dwc set up looks great..their just babies now i cant wait to see the final results best of luck my fellow grower


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 6, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> man that looks like a really nice set up you made there wow good job really nice.


If im not mistaken,arnt you AK's wife,Sport?

Have you not seen the grow with yours eyes before?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah sport has and she is--  

20th day of flowering today ladies and gents  30-35 more to go!

okay some bud pics today!

i've been finding myself putting my plants up on the DWC unit to catch a good 5-7 hrs of light on the lower buds, its working real well, they are fattening up nicely i think.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice AK!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 7, 2008)

wow looking really nice there even nicer in person


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

lookin real nice man, already all tric'ed up!


----------



## iGrowWeed (Feb 7, 2008)

Buds are looking good man!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

Lookin nice bro, those trichs are lookin nice already!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 8, 2008)

The bigger seedling is 11 days old, smaller one was only above ground for 5 days now and its already almost as big as the one thats been in dirt most of its life (the bigger one). 

Either its just genetics or the DWC unit truly does have faster results then soil growth.

Im using straight tap water + expert bloom burst plant food @ 1/4 strength (which contains micro nutrients and micro life + minerals)

I have no idea what the pH is, no idea what the ppm is haha, just wingin it for now and doing alright so far.
-------------------------------------------------

I did a transplant on the 2 ladies today, went from 25oz square containers to 40oz cyldiner containers (all plastic). 

They're roots we're pretty bound up and it kinda had a slight bad smell.. dont know if it was built up salts or what it wasnt that bad but its been about 3 hours now since transplant and they havent drooped at all, perhaps no shock or little shock occured.

 I used a gentle stream of water from my bathtub to wash away the soil until the roots were all exposed (all along the length of the container), then scooped out the soil and inner-rootball and carefully placed them into their new and final homes 

The big gals have been flowering for 22 days now


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 9, 2008)

wow there looking really good love seeing the crystals and hairs.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

those ladys are looking mighty fine.  i think i might build a similar unit for some lowriders.  cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Dr.Dro (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey AK, Your doing a very good job bro.
Keep it up.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 10, 2008)

Hell yeah AK!

They look sik man!

They are lookin nice and frosty 

Any chance you could bring them out of the box,into natural light for flicks?

Oh yeah,at first when i joined here and saw this i was sayin "it wont work" and such..i really should take that back,sorry 

Your doin an exellent job,i look forward to more pics


----------



## mero (Feb 10, 2008)

looking good AK! wateva your doin is working and they seem to like it . keep us updated 


sorry if i missed it to wak and not goin 2 re read but wher did u get ur speed queen seads from ?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the kind words gentlemen : ) -- Next time pics come up ill move em into natural light for a few shots 

yo mero -- i got the seeds from seedboutique.com


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

Small update! 

i added more light is all, i picked up this huge 9 inch floro bulb at the hardware store for only 9 bux, later found out it needed a ballast to start it up.. so i returned it and purchased the fixture itself (bulb included) for $30! O_O!! what a steal i thought.. i gutted it just like the HPS fixture and mounted it in.. its not quite mounted just right yet, ive been sick all day today so i havent had the strength to fine tune the mounting of it and get it nice and even.

but now i have 13,100 lumens .. the bulb puts out 65 watts and 6,800 lumens!

also the dwc unit is going out monday and a newer smaller one is being inserted 

that is all for update, 2 pics sorry guys, i gota go back to bed


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 11, 2008)

awwww love the pic of the plant really nice pic you took there


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

nice one with that floros what a bargain! I didn't know those ones needed a ballast!! Anyway, great lookin plant!! Lovin them trichs!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Be-a-utiful!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

Well i decided since i didnt have the proper equipment anyway (PPM Meter, PH stuff, hydro nutes) and space as well, i ditched the dwc unit and put the babies back in soil, remounted the light, took a vaccume and rag too the cab, taped up wiring nice and neat, and re-arranged a bit.. now shes looking MUCH cleaner, and the temps are even lower, i guess theres better airflow now? 

135 watts, 13,100 lumens, 2.3 sq ft of space -- its just how i want it now :hubba:

6,300 HPS 
6,800 5000k florescent (or 4100k? looks pretty blue to me..)


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 11, 2008)

looking good the cab looks batter without the one unit in it looks like you have more room now.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

that looks good, Ak.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

looks good, at least u tried it out and found it wasn't suitable for u atm


----------



## Dr.Dro (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey man looking good, Hope the ladies are smelling good.
How much more weeks of flower you got left?
Good Job!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Feb 12, 2008)

anywhere from 24-29 days left is all  -- i cant smell them at all unless i touch them or get really close to them, they are not stinking up the grow area at all.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

sweet man. the last grow i did stunk the whole room out! and that was only 2 plants lol! MEant to ask u, what does SOG mean in your title? Also i seen SCROG written on some too and not sure what that means either :S


----------



## akirahz (Feb 12, 2008)

sog means sea of green and scrog is screen of green i think? But i wasnt quite sure what they meant back then myself, i had them backwards hah -- i decided just to grow from seed and do some super cropping


----------



## akirahz (Feb 12, 2008)

day 26th of flower, macro shots!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

look'n nice, buddy....


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 13, 2008)

man i love those bud pic shot very nice very nice those are some killer shots you took.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

i have that exact same thermometer lol

Dc


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Me too.  I have seen that thermometer so much in pics.  Wal-mart for me


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

yup yup hahaha


----------



## mero (Feb 13, 2008)

lookin good ak.!
was loooking forward to seeing ur dwc but if it doesnt work it doesnt work  
keep the updates comin .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*Looking great mang. I see the ladies are packing on the trichromes. I love trichromes.   When do you think you will be harvesting? *


----------



## akirahz (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah thanks for the comments fellas, I'll be harvesting the smaller one @ 50 days and the bigger one @ 55 or more just to get a variety, maybe harvest one with the milky trich's and harvest the other when they're amber. 

I suspect around march 7th will be a day for a chop


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sounds great ak. :aok: We do the same thing when we harvest. Take down one then 3 or 4 days later take down another. Just to see the difference.  *


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

nice one, sounds like a great idea with harvesting them at diff times


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

you know the problem i find i have when i harvest? it all becomes a grab bag, strains get mixed, seeds get mixed, nightmare, this actually sounds a better method.



Dc


----------



## akirahz (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats weird, how does all the seeds get mixed up when you harvest? Do you have seeds in your harvest every time or is that only when you pollinate specifically? -- How do your strains get mixed up??


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 13, 2008)

those are some nice results. i love the way the bud looks. looks like a good heavy smoke. hope to see some more pics. great job.​


----------



## akirahz (Feb 16, 2008)

Day 57, 30 days flowering!! Yay! 

Re-constructed a new DWC unit, a small starter one- just put the sprouts in them earlier today, (about 7 hrs ago) and so far are looking perky. 

Well as some of you know, one of my ladies died, the smallest one.. the soil i used in her container did not have good drainage, well didnt really drain at all.. it was sandy and the water just pooled on top.. im guessing thats why it dried up and died but who knows, it died fast, in a matter of 2-3 days is all.

But my last lady and biggest is still green with a little nute burn from a fox farm mix of big bloom and tiger bloom @ full strength  *(thanks for hooking that up buddy, you know who you are!)

*and now fer pics


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 16, 2008)

Frosty man,very nice:hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 16, 2008)

there looking good wow sorry to hear about your other plant but at least you got a good smoke.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

looking good man!  sexy!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

since ya left me a random comment i figured id leave you one as well seein im stoned...


Dude is that weed? you should like start growing it..


----------



## akirahz (Feb 18, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> since ya left me a random comment i figured id leave you one as well seein im stoned...
> 
> 
> Dude is that weed? you should like start growing it..



okay????


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 18, 2008)

and the random award goes too.........



y0 lookin good akirahz, tasty, that nug almost done?


Dc


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

lol aki just giving you a hard time!  no offense intended bro!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 21, 2008)

We'll not much new to see but i figured its been almost 5 days so heres some pics of the lady and the 2 sprouts

one sprout isnt doing that great while the other is bushin out


15 days left and i'll be in harvesting range @ 50 days! 

i guess it wasnt a total failure. 

im having big heat issues lately.. over 104f earlier today.. i'm prob going to order some big 120mm fans that are 110v ready.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 21, 2008)

that might be a good idea, hope all ya heat issues get worked out, thank god i live in a fairly cool placE!

Dc


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

my box is always 80-95 and thats pushing it. but 104 is not good!

those fans would probably be a good idea

damn only 50 days? my alice is at ike 70+ and not even close lol. i want some dang lowriders.. Do you order your seeds AKI? and do you live in america


----------



## akirahz (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah i ordered them plus i do live in america


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

is it pretty legit to buy seeds? not meaning to go off subject on your journal just curious.. 

i mean i feel like if i buy some seeds im gonna have the FBI here to take me in...


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 21, 2008)

seeds are not illegal to own, i believe they are illegal to ship, my seeds came in a normal seeds pack.

Dc

There very discreet about it!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 21, 2008)

www.seedboutique.com is the only one i've ordered from, and they arrived nicely, 2 packs of speed queens , one for me and one for a friend.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 21, 2008)

Well i wasnt really that pleased with the pics i took yesterday of the lady so i figured what de heck.. ill shoot some in natural light with a flash light for assistance


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 21, 2008)

wow there looking really good. those are some killer shots you took


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 21, 2008)

nice! 

 what are you flowering that under...is that a cfl??? not bad if i dont say so myself. great job!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 21, 2008)

wait a minute that cant be flowered under the cfl...is there a hps in the room ​


----------



## akirahz (Feb 22, 2008)

its well i guess its sort of a cfl but with an external ballast -- its a 65 watt 5000k floro, puts out 6,800 lumens.. the other bulb is a 70 watt HPS puttin out 6,300 lumz for a nice mix spectrum of blues and reds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Looking nice AK. Tell ya what mang shes definitely covered with trichromes that's for sure. :hubba:  When do you think she will be coming down AK? *


----------



## akirahz (Feb 22, 2008)

ahoy thar grunt, i was hoping you'd like the trich shots  --

she's prob going to get the chop @ 50 days or more, not 100% on that yet since the lower budski's are real under developed but i'd like to get this lady over and done with so i can do something about the cooling in my cab and get ready for round 2

anywhere from March 7th to March 12th -- since i only have 1 little plant i doubt i'll be air drying or curing-- i'll leave that up to my buddy whos growing the same strain, only his are much larger then mine so he will have more yeild to experiment with -- hopefully while im there as well


----------



## akirahz (Feb 25, 2008)

We'll i wasnt too happy with the way things are going in my grow box, i got temps that some times reach 110f.. my seedlings are starting to die from it, and since i didnt want to sacrifice HPS on my flowering little gal, i decided to harvest her, well most of her anyway, i left the lower buds to finish maturing

Now i'll remove the bulb and just have the CFL on the seedlings until i can seriously re-think the grow box and its cooling/lighting.

i'm going to be ordering some new genetics this payday

im going with Double Gum from white label:

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=316

going to order em from seedboutique

heres a shot of her all dried out and ready ta be smoked! It weighs 2 grams out of the sack.

THANK YOU ALL FOR FOLLOWING MY GROW JOURNAL.. THIS IS MY LAST GJ RELATED UPDATE, ILL START A NEW ONE WHEN THE NEW DNA GETS HERE.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 26, 2008)

nice one, let us know what she smokes like  Good luck on your next grow

Peace


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, man! Give us a great smoke report I'm sure its some great smoke!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

OI akirahz how dare you not reply to me!!! lol only joking! So...how was she?


----------

